# I hope Sarah Palin gets raped by her father and has a retarded cyclops baby.



## SYN (Jun 20, 2010)

YouTube Video











I can't imagine the effects it could have on a developing baby in the womb, to have their mother be so stressed and disgusted by what's growing inside of her.  Not to mention that incest babies are generally deformed or retarded.  Has this bitch not seen 'The Hills Have Eyes'?  Or those crab people that were on 20/20 or some news show like 8 years ago?  
Of course everybody wants to see less abortions, but I don't know anyone who would want to see a bunch of high school girls with their daddies (or any rapists) baby in their belly being forced to birth something that could turn out to be a monster.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahhh........the weird things in a Lib's head.

Why is she such a threat to you guys? Republicans don't even talk about her anymore, but Libs like Chris Matthews, Keith Oberman, and Rachel Maddow talk about her every damn day....


----------



## SYN (Jun 20, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Ahhh........the weird things in a Lib's head.
> 
> Why is she such a threat to you guys? Republicans don't even talk about her anymore, but Libs like Chris Matthews, Keith Oberman, and Rachel Maddow talk about her every damn day....




??  
I could give a crap less about what political party she belongs to, and have never considered myself a member of either.  I found the vid on stumble and it just pissed me off.  Any decent human being can see that forcing a young girl to carry the baby of her attacker is cruel, and definitely not a move that's going to better society in any way.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't worry.  Anytime anyone attacks palin a conservative is there to back her up.  For not worrying about her, people sure are quick on defense.


----------



## SYN (Jun 20, 2010)

> Have you ever considered how really insulting it is to say to someone, "I think your
> mother should have been able to abort you."?  It's like saying, "If I had my way,
> you'd be dead right now."  And that is the reality with which I live every time s
> someone says they are pro-choice or pro-life "except in cases of rape" because I
> ...




  Yea, you're alive, and you're a constant reminder to your mother that somebody bigger and stronger than her and probably some sweaty nasty pig  held her down and forced themselves on her.  Not all products of rape get adopted into loving homes where their bio-mother never has to see them again.  People who whine and cry about "Oh thank god my mom couldn't get that abortion she wanted" are selfish little assholes, and ought to be informed of what it's actually like to be raped, and realize that if they had been aborted it's not like they would have known, or even experienced life to miss it any.  



> All these people are out there who don’t even know
> me, but are standing in judgment of my life, so quick to dismiss it just because of how I was conceived.



I don't understand why it's taken so personally. Like she thinks because people think a woman should have a right to choose weather she wants to keep her rape baby or not, that all rape babies are automatically hated and all the pro choice people just want to murder innocent babies. It's ridiculous.  They need to get over themselves and take into account the fact that some woman suffered through a brutal attack and 9months of unwanted pregnancy so they could breath the air their breathing.

If there were a bunch of crazy biologists/doctors whateverthefuqs kidnapping women and impregnating them with alien horse babies or something I don't imagine you'd see a bunch of people ranting about pro-life.  And I'm sure that too a rape victim there's not much difference between the embryo inside them and something from the sci-fi channel.

An abortion is a choice that I would never make for myself, even if it was a baby made from rape, but I still believe it is an option that should be available to those who don't feel the same way.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> Yea, you're alive, and you're a constant reminder to your mother that somebody bigger and stronger than her and probably some sweaty nasty pig  held her down and forced themselves on her.   People who whine and cry about "Oh thank god my mom couldn't get that abortion she wanted" are selfish little assholes, and ought to be informed of what it's actually like to be raped, and realize that if they had been aborted it's not like they would have known.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry syn wasnt directing that towards you.  I get annoyed with the, "If you dont believe in what I do you must be one of them liberals" mentality.  Liberals and conservatives both suck.  Why can both parties not find equal standing grounds instead of being ignorant fucks and do nothing.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> An abortion is a choice that I would never make for myself, even if it was a baby made from rape, but I still believe it is an option that should be readily available to those who don't feel the same way.



Why do people say abortion is wrong and do whatever is possible to make a person have an unwanted child then complain years later when the mother and child are on the system.  It would have been a lot cheaper to have an abortion.

I do agree with you Syn.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

abortion and gun control are intentionally divisive conversations. They keep the general population divided and conquered. Once it becomes clear to the majority of the people that both sides of the argument are correct, a new divisive topic will be spewed forth by cynical politicians looking to protect their power from popular uprising. Another example is illegal imigration. Pandering to racist undertones and instinctive scapegoating is the easiest political move on the books.


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't see the difference between killing a baby with a beating heart inside the womb and killing a baby with a beating heart outside the womb. I mean by the pro-choice logic, why not have the baby check it out and see if you like it or not and then if you don't then kill it. The only minor difference is that the baby is not attached to a placenta anymore. Stopping a babies beating heart at any stage in its life is still killing it no matter how you word it. A babies heart starts beating 11 days after conception. Talk all you want about the mothers choice and how it wasn't fair that she got raped and how she shouldn't have to carry an unwanted child but the one simple fact remains that you are still killing a baby. Doesn't that baby deserve as much of a choice as that mother?


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> I don't see the difference between killing a baby with a beating heart inside the womb and killing a baby with a beating heart outside the womb. I mean by the pro-choice logic, why not have the baby check it out and see if you like it or not and then if you don't then kill it. The only minor difference is that the baby is not attached to a placenta anymore. Stopping a babies beating heart at any stage in its life is still killing it no matter how you word it. A babies heart starts beating 11 days after conception. Talk all you want about the mothers choice and how it wasn't fair that she got raped and how she shouldn't have to carry an unwanted child but the one simple fact remains that you are still killing a baby. Doesn't that baby deserve as much of a choice as that mother?



no it doesn't


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

ROID said:


> no it doesn't


 
Why not? They are both human beings so what makes the mother better than a baby?


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2010)

The mother can make conscious decisions.  Her choice. People die everyday.


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

ROID said:


> The mother can make conscious decisions. Her choice. People die everyday.


 
All the more reason to give the baby a chance. Let nature take its course.


----------



## DJKogelmogel (Jun 21, 2010)

It's mother's choice I guess.


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> All the more reason to give the baby a chance. Let nature take its course.



we are just going to have to agree to disagree


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> All the more reason to give the baby a chance. Let nature take its course.



Let nature takes it's coarse? Ok then, from now on no medicine will ever be used again. All premature babies shall die. From now on, anyone born diabetic will die horribly. We will just throw out millions of years of technological advancements, and let nature take it's coarse. 

That has always been one of the dumbest statements I have ever heard.


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Let nature takes it's coarse? Ok then, from now on no medicine will ever be used again. All premature babies shall die. From now on, anyone born diabetic will die horribly. We will just throw out millions of years of technological advancements, and let nature take it's coarse.
> 
> That has always been one of the dumbest statements I have ever heard.


 
Yea, I knew someone would take that the wrong way. We should use medicine for good and in my opinion, abortion is not good. No matter how you spin it, you are still taking a human life. Like ROID said, we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2010)

my baby is doing his first cycle of steroids at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

ROID said:


> my baby is doing his first cycle of steroids at 8 weeks old.


 
I wanna see pictures after the first cycle.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> Yea, I knew someone would take that the wrong way. We should use medicine for good and in my opinion, abortion is not good. No matter how you spin it, you are still taking a human life. Like ROID said, we will have to agree to disagree.




Abortion is a good thing. Any other sentient being on the planet is killed out of mercy. The term euthanasia is used. Rather than a child grow up abused, neglected, unloved, and emotionally twisted, abortion is preferable. 

Even more so, a woman sexually abused by family forced to carry a constant reminder of her powerlessness over her attackers, giving birth to a rape/incest baby, psychologically FUBARed for the rest of her life is absurd. 

Maybe you would think differently if biology was different, you got ass raped by your uncle, then forced to give birth to a half retarded butt baby that just so happens to look just like your uncle reminding you everyday of the most horrific and emotionally scarring event of your life.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> *I hope Sarah Palin gets raped by her father and has a retarded  cyclops baby.*



and then someone chases it down with a helicopter till it's exhausted and can't run anymore then shoots it in the head or hunts it down on the ice and clubs it to death.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> and then someone chases it down with a helicopter till it's exhausted and can't run anymore then shoots it in the head or hunts it down on the ice and clubs it to death.


----------



## SYN (Jun 21, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> I don't see the difference between killing a baby with a beating heart inside the womb and killing a baby with a beating heart outside the womb. I mean by the pro-choice logic, why not have the baby check it out and see if you like it or not and then if you don't then kill it. The only minor difference is that the baby is not attached to a placenta anymore. Stopping a babies beating heart at any stage in its life is still killing it no matter how you word it. A babies heart starts beating 11 days after conception. Talk all you want about the mothers choice and how it wasn't fair that she got raped and how she shouldn't have to carry an unwanted child but the one simple fact remains that you are still killing a baby. Doesn't that baby deserve as much of a choice as that mother?



That's ridiculous.  'A babies heart starts beating 18-21 days after conception.'  'your baby probably has fingernails'  Guess what?  Every woman has fingernails, and a beating heart. Every woman has the ability to feel pain, and disgust and shame for what's been done to them.  And you want to force them to carry a materiel memory of it?  That 18 day old beating heart doesn't know what rape is. Or the difference between life and death.  If you honestly have any memories from when you were in the womb, please share. 

Between conception and an embryos 8th week is when some of the most crucial parts of it's development take place.  Like it's heart, spinal cord, and other vital organs.  I didn't have to look very far online to find woman talking about how far along they were when they found out they were pregnant.  Most of them are between 3 - 7 weeks and some women didn't know until up to 13 weeks.  So when a hardcore alcoholic or crack head gets pregnant and doesn't find out until there's been irreversible damage done to the embryo inside her, she should be forced to carry an unhealthy or deformed fetus with it's heart growing outside of it's chest, to term?  Women who experience severe emotional stress in the first trimester of pregnancy, such as the death of a child, or being brutally raped, are more likely than women who do not experience that type of stress to have a baby with defects of a particular type, mainly heart defects or cleft lip, cleft palate, or both.  Every woman should have the right to want a healthy, normal child that was born out of love and not torture. A child that will not be subjected to multiple surgeries, or a debilitating mental disorder that will leave them being ridiculed and looked down on by their peers for the rest of their life.  And the right to decide for themselves that maybe they're not fit out to be a parent just yet.  

Not all women who get pregnant by accident got pregnant because they were stupid, irresponsible, or a slut.  Condoms and birth control are not 100% effective. So when you preach that abortion is murder, you are telling every young woman who's ever had an abortion that she should feel bad and ashamed of herself for wanting to live the life of a normal teenager, for wanting to finish her education, or for wanting to wait until she has a husband, a good job, and her own house to be a parent.  Teenage women who are pregnant or mothers are seven times more likely to commit suicide than other teenagers.

And the people who run around saying "well what about adoption" "you could always give it up for adoption" are living in some kind of fairy land.  For one the world is already vastly over populated, and the foster system is overflowing.  The most recent statistics I can find state that 'On September 30, 2006, there were an estimated 510,000 children in foster care', and that's not included the ones from private adoption agencies.  That's over half a million children. And out of that 500,000+ children in foster care, only 51,000 were actually adopted that year, which isn't a much higher statistic than the combined 21,877 children who were adopted from foreign countries.  

There are approximately 1.3 million homeless teens living on the streets of America.  And every year an estimated 20,000 teens 'age-out' of foster care.  That's 200,000 teens between 2000 and now. 20% of these teens end up homeless because they lack the support systems most young adults take for granted. Another 42% have become parents themselves, and less than 46% end up graduating high school. Aged-out foster care teens are at a higher risk for substance abuse, domestic violence and poverty. Children in foster care have an overall higher mortality rate than children in the general population.  A study conducted in Finland among current and former foster children up to age 24 found a higher mortality rate due to substance abuse, accidents, suicide and illness. 
So Is birthing a child into the foster care system really so much better than terminating it before it even knows it's alive?


----------



## SYN (Jun 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> and then someone chases it down with a helicopter till it's exhausted and can't run anymore then shoots it in the head or hunts it down on the ice and clubs it to death.



Or that somebody rapes it and makes it pay for the swab kit. 





YouTube Video


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> That's ridiculous. 'A babies heart starts beating 18-21 days after conception.' 'your baby probably has fingernails' Guess what? Every woman has fingernails, and a beating heart. Every woman has the ability to feel pain, and disgust and shame for what's been done to them. And you want to force them to carry a materiel memory of it? That 18 day old beating heart doesn't know what rape is. Or the difference between life and death. If you honestly have any memories from when you were in the womb, please share.
> 
> Between conception and an embryos 8th week is when some of the most crucial parts of it's development take place. Like it's heart, spinal cord, and other vital organs. I didn't have to look very far online to find woman talking about how far along they were when they found out they were pregnant. Most of them are between 3 - 7 weeks and some women didn't know until up to 13 weeks. So when a hardcore alcoholic or crack head gets pregnant and doesn't find out until there's been irreversible damage done to embryo inside her, she should be forced to carry an unhealthy or deformed fetus with it's heart growing outside of it's chest to term? Every woman should have the right to want a healthy, normal child that was born out of love and not torture. A child that will not be subjected to multiple surgeries, or a debilitating mental disorder that will leave them being ridiculed and looked down on by their peers for the rest of their life. And the right to decide for themselves that maybe they're not fit out to be a parent just yet.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you are saying that a womans memories are more important than that babies life. See, your still missing the whole point. Abortion is still KILLING another human being regardless of what phase it is in its growth. You can mention all the statistics that you want to but it doesn't change the fact that you are terminating another human beings life. Playing God as it were. None of us can see the future and doctors aren't always right so that baby deserves a chance just like all of us were given. It is not right to kill a baby on the "off chance" it might have a birth defect. There is always the adoption route for mothers that don't want their babies. There are tons of parents out there that can't have children of their own. I have my views and you have yours. We can keep doing this and I will continue to defend my stance.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2010)

abortion isn't pretty but i don't think dumping in excess of a million unwanted , unloved kids EVERY YEAR into the already overwhelmed foster care system is the answer. 

if someone rapes your daughter you can look her in the face and tell her to carry his child? kind like being raped twice, once by a violent man and again by his 8 pound spawn ripping her vagina and life apart. so humane.


----------



## SYN (Jun 21, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Why do people say abortion is wrong and do whatever is possible to make a person have an unwanted child then complain years later when the mother and child are on the system.  It would have been a lot cheaper to have an abortion.
> 
> I do agree with you Syn.



+1 and +1 to liberals and conservatives sucking.  I think it's so stupid that we have liberals and conservatives, and democrats and republicans, and not one group of people who have enough brain cells to step back and look at the whole entire picture instead of just parts of it.    I don't consider myself to be pro choice, or pro life, but rather a bit of both.  I believe any woman should be able to do what they think is right for them. It shouldn't be left to Washington to decide what's best for her.  I don't agree with abortion being used as a contraceptive, or women being allowed to have 7 abortions a year, but trying to take it from young women who had no choice in the matter is like telling them 'your feelings don't matter. you are cattle, and you _will_ reproduce weather you want to or not.'


----------



## SYN (Jun 21, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> Abortion is still KILLING another human being regardless of what phase it is in its growth. You can mention all the statistics that you want to but it doesn't change the fact that you are terminating another human beings life. Playing God as it were.




Like KelJu said, Doctors play god every day giving chemo to cancer patients, giving new livers to alcoholics, and vaccinating your child for TB and chickenpox.  I don't see you crying about that now do I.

I find it ironic that people can be so gung-ho about being pro-life, when being pro-life means you have absolutely no regard for the life of the woman being forced to bare her attackers child, or the fact that that child is most likely going to have a miserable life in foster care growing up knowing that 'mommy didn't want me' and will be put out on the streets at the age of 18.  By forcing a woman to carry a child she doesn't want you're murdering her spirit and right to free will.  

And what about the women and girls who get pregnant and have severe health issues because of it.  The ones who literally get the life sucked right out of them?  They should be made to sacrifice their life, leave their family, and their friends, for the life of a child that might not make it more than a few days in an incubator?  

I absolutely agree with you on the fact, that an abortion is the termination of a living thing.   It's sad, and it's ugly, but sometimes the cost of keeping that thing alive is greater than if it were terminated.  And forcing a 14 year old girl to push a baby she doesn't want out of her vagina is child abuse, no matter how you put it. That aborted embryo isn't sitting in a bio-hazard bin going 'gee I wish I hadn't been aborted'  However the woman forced to birth a child she doesn't want is going to live the rest of her life with the knowledge that she was *forced* to have a baby she didn't want.  If every woman who got pregnant and didn't want it was forced to keep in, imagine how many more mothers there would be on the news saying "I killed my baby because God told me to"  

Like you say, you have your beliefs, I have mine, we're entitled to them as human beings.  And NOBODY should be forced to live their live according to what somebody else *believes* is right for them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2010)

"Children of Bad Memories"


http://www.slate.com/id/2219840
*Photographing a generation born of rape  during the Rwandan genocide.*




food for thought


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2010)

Bah, abortion debates suck. 

I thought this was gonna be a "why Palin is a dumb cunt" thread, which I would have enjoyed very much.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 21, 2010)

We could go back to being the wild animals we try to pretend we aren't and allow a mother to eat her young when she feels times are too stressful to raise it/them...

But you know what....if you've seen Idiocracy that little part in the beginning when they explain the educated people with the genes developed for intelligence are too busy, stressed to have a child while the white trash ignorami keep popping them out like an assembly line.  If we didn't allow abortion those low-rent ditch dwellers would over run the planet as the smart folks start to go extinct.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Bah, abortion debates suck.
> 
> I thought this was gonna be a "why Palin is a dumb cunt" thread, which I would have enjoyed very much.



I want to fuck her and get her pregnant.


----------



## SYN (Jun 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Bah, abortion debates suck.
> 
> I thought this was gonna be a "why Palin is a dumb cunt" thread, which I would have enjoyed very much.



Her views on abortion are one of the reasons she is a dumb cunt.  That and she thinks rape victims should have to pay for their rape kits.  I'm sure there's plenty more videos out there of her being an ignorant, inconsiderate cum rag so please feel free to post them here.  I'd love to see what other kinds of verbal diarrhea she spews out of her mouth.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2010)

suprfast said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Let nature takes it's coarse? Ok then, from now on no medicine will ever be used again. All premature babies shall die. From now on, anyone born diabetic will die horribly. We will just throw out millions of years of technological advancements, and let nature take it's coarse.
> 
> That has always been one of the dumbest statements I have ever heard.


----------



## SYN (Jun 21, 2010)

I want that shirt. Now.


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> Like you say, you have your beliefs, I have mine, we're entitled to them as human beings. And NOBODY should be forced to live their live according to what somebody else *believes* is right for them.


 
Our beliefs come from two different places apparently. I believe in a higher power, God. I also believe that He is in control and that if a woman gets pregnant for any reason, that it was God's will. If He didn't want it to happen then it wouldn't happen. The baby may not know that it is being aborted but God does. He gave life to that innocent human being and some doctor and woman are saying "you are wrong God, I am not meant to have this baby so I am going to kill it". 

Now, if you don't believe in God and His higher power then we have nothing to discuss because our beliefs come from two completely places and both of our arguments are falling on deaf ears. 

Thanks for the thought provoking discussion. Makes ya think.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 21, 2010)

This is bullshit circular reasoning.  You argue that god wants all people to follow rules but got made all people for a reason.  Then argue god did not create doctors to perform abortions, but to save lives.  If abortion is not performed on a mother in a severe circumstance both the mother and FETUS(it is not yet born) then both die, therefore god is evil for allowing unnecessary death to occur.  This is circular reasoning and can be used round and round.  Pull god out of the equation and people sound like idiots.  

Here is one for the anti abortion people who usually follow homophobia.


----------



## SYN (Jun 21, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> Our beliefs come from two different places apparently. I believe in a higher power, God. I also believe that He is in control and that if a woman gets pregnant for any reason, that it was God's will. If He didn't want it to happen then it wouldn't happen. The baby may not know that it is being aborted but God does. He gave life to that innocent human being and some doctor and woman are saying "you are wrong God, I am not meant to have this baby so I am going to kill it".
> 
> Now, if you don't believe in God and His higher power then we have nothing to discuss because our beliefs come from two completely places and both of our arguments are falling on deaf ears.
> 
> Thanks for the thought provoking discussion. Makes ya think.



OH...I see.....Women should be forced to carry disfigured incestuous rape babies because it's widely believed that there is an invisible man in the sky.  

Let me ask you this, and I'm being serious here now, I want to know what you think.  Should cancer patients not be allowed to receive treatment, or pain medication because it is 'gods will' that they die a horrible death?  Should a child born with no asshole be left like that until it's guts explode  and it suffers while it dies, because it was 'gods will' that he be born with no sphincter?  
And wouldn't making abortion illegal be stripping women of their free will?  A right that the bible clearly states was given to us by god himself.  God put us on this earth and gave us a basic set of rules to live by, and *free will* so we could decide for *ourselves* what we wanted to do with our lives. He didn't give us *free will* so that somebody else could use their belief system to make all of our choices for us.  

Another question, and yes it's another serious one....I'd like to know why you think this 'god' person who is supposed to be so full of love for his children, would _want_ an 11 year old girl to be brutally raped or pregnant let alone both at the same time?  If that is the kind of god you pray to then we must not be praying to the same one, because my god would never wish that kind of suffering on anyone. 




			
				TryinTard said:
			
		

> You can mention all the statistics that you want to but it doesn't change the fact that you are terminating another human beings life



No it doesn't change that fact.  But igno


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> Her views on abortion are one of the reasons she is a dumb cunt.  That and she thinks rape victims should have to pay for their rape kits.  I'm sure there's plenty more videos out there of her being an ignorant, inconsiderate cum rag so please feel free to post them here.  I'd love to see what other kinds of verbal diarrhea she spews out of her mouth.



Speaking of verbal diarrhea...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

i think many more people see Palin for the retard she is than admire her or her views in any way. she doesn't even have the guts to give her own real answer to these questions she squirms like a snake under the reporter's foot trying to give the whitewashed version that won't alienate voters. she's weak hearted in even standing behind her opinions.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i think many more people see Palin for the retard she is than admire her or her views in any way. she doesn't even have the guts to give her own real answer to these questions she squirms like a snake under the reporter's foot trying to give the whitewashed version that won't alienate voters. she's weak hearted in even standing behind her opinions.



I don't want her running for any office, and I've personally had enough of her, but her treatment is awful.  Disagree with her all you want, but this is crazy.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2010)

Of course that spook in the sky wants raped women to carry their children to term and raise them....he set the example by raping Mary and forcing her to have that Jesus dude....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> I don't want her running for any office, and I've personally had enough of her, but her treatment is awful.  Disagree with her all you want, but this is crazy.



if she has so little compassion for rape victims and victims of childhood sexual abuse as to say these women and children should carry their rapists child and children be forced to endure labor, women should pay for their own rape kits, she has well earned some vitriolic responses. 

she is not just a disliked ex candidate she is a detestable human being.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> if she has so little compassion for rape victims and victims of childhood sexual abuse as to say these women and children should carry their rapists child and children be forced to endure labor, women should pay for their own rape kits, she has well earned some vitriolic responses.



You're dramatically oversimplifying her position.  Disagree with her all you want, but you apparently don't even try to understand what she's saying.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> You're dramatically oversimplifying her position.  Disagree with her all you want, but you apparently don't even try to understand what she's saying.



i absolutely do and i understand what she is not saying. i'm sure she would take away the right for people to choose and impose her will over the will of the rape victim _if she had the power to_.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i absolutely do and i understand what she is not saying. i'm sure she would take away the right for people to choose and impose her will over the will of the rape victim _if she had the power to_.



i think it's a sick world where abortion is even an option.  I don't downplay the horror that rape/incest must be, but I too would hope the person would carry it to term & put it up for adoption.

I'm more in favor of changing hearts & minds rather than the law, but I think abortion is the absolute worst thing a person could do.  Obviously there are different aspects in play if it's due to a rape, but it's still the murder of an innocent baby, despite what his/her father did.

You may not agree with my side, just pointing out that Palin's position isn't really "out there"


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

Friends of Animals | Vicious: Sarah Palinâ??????s War on Wolves

i have no respect for her at all and she deserves none. i'm not going to be phony nice to her or about her. she's garbage.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 22, 2010)

Fetus, say it with me FETUS.  Everyone wants to make similarities of a fetus to a baby, but everyone forgets to make similarities of a fetus to a tadpole.  Both have tails, both have webbed "hands and feet".


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 22, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Fetus, say it with me FETUS.  Everyone wants to make similarities of a fetus to a baby, but everyone forgets to make similarities of a fetus to a tadpole.  Both have tails, both have webbed "hands and feet".



thanks for that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> carry it to term & put it up for adoption.



in a perfect would there would be a home for these children but there is not. they are crammed into the already overcrowded foster care system and many reach adulthood never having known any kind of home. many end up in prison or on the streets. that is NOW in the time of legal abortions. you have a good heart but add another 1.3 million kids a year to this picture???


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> in a perfect would there would be a home for these children but there is not. they are crammed into the already overcrowded foster care system and many reach adulthood never having known any kind of home. many end up in prison or on the streets. that is NOW in the time of legal abortions. you have a good heart but add another 1.3 million kids a year to this picture???



and this is the part where i say "so you're saying the kid would rather be dead?"

we can go on & on...


----------



## suprfast (Jun 22, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> and this is the part where i say "so you're saying the kid would rather be dead?"
> 
> we can go on & on...



Which is where I said this is all circular reasoning.  It is never ending and the same argument is used over and over.  People like to complain about paying too much in taxes and we are turning into a socialist country yet we need to save all the fetuses out there?  The same people make contradicting statements, and those that are pro-choice to the exact same.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> and this is the part where i say "so you're saying the kid would rather be dead?"





_Foster_ children and  young people who are coming into _care_  are particularly at risk for _suicide_.

Jun 14, 2010 *...* Recent years, researchers admit high rates of _suicides_  among youth within the _foster care_ system.

These children experience higher degrees of incarceration, poverty,  homelessness, and _suicide_.


Gabriel Myers, *age 7*, died by suicide in his South Florida  foster home, hanging himself on an extendable shower hose.

and so on and so on. so yes, many would rather be dead.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> Yea, you're alive, and you're a constant reminder to your mother that somebody bigger and stronger than her and probably some sweaty nasty pig  held her down and forced themselves on her.  .



You make that sound hot


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> If there were a bunch of crazy biologists/doctors whateverthefuqs kidnapping women and impregnating them with alien horse babies or something I don't imagine you'd see a bunch of people ranting about pro-life.  And I'm sure that too a rape victim there's not much difference between the embryo inside them and something from the sci-fi channel..



I'm generally not against abortion but in this case, I think I would have to stick up for the alien horse babies.  That just sounds cool.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> I* don't see the difference between killing a baby with a beating heart inside the womb and killing a baby with a beating heart outside the womb.* I mean by the pro-choice logic, why not have the baby check it out and see if you like it or not and then if you don't then kill it. The only minor difference is that the baby is not attached to a placenta anymore. Stopping a babies beating heart at any stage in its life is still killing it no matter how you word it. A babies heart starts beating 11 days after conception. Talk all you want about the mothers choice and how it wasn't fair that she got raped and how she shouldn't have to carry an unwanted child but the one simple fact remains that you are still killing a baby. Doesn't that baby deserve as much of a choice as that mother?



I totally agree.  We should be able to kill all babies legally within their first year of life.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> Why not? They are both human beings so what makes the mother better than a baby?



She's bigger


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

maniclion said:


> We could go back to being the wild animals we try to pretend we aren't and allow a mother to eat her young when she feels times are too stressful to raise it/them...
> 
> But you know what....if you've seen Idiocracy that little part in the beginning when they explain the educated people with the genes developed for intelligence are too busy, stressed to have a child while the white trash ignorami keep popping them out like an assembly line.  If we didn't allow abortion those low-rent ditch dwellers would over run the planet as the smart folks start to go extinct.



Isn't that already happening?

By the way, that movie was horrible


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> Her views on abortion are one of the reasons she is a dumb cunt.  That and she thinks rape victims should have to pay for their rape kits.  I'm sure there's plenty more videos out there of her being an ignorant, inconsiderate cum rag so please feel free to post them here.  I'd love to see what other kinds of verbal diarrhea she spews out of her mouth.



That's because most people that get raped had it coming and were probably asking for it.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 22, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> Our beliefs come from two different places apparently. I believe in a higher power, God. *I also believe that He is in control and that if a woman gets pregnant for any reason, that it was God's will.* If He didn't want it to happen then it wouldn't happen. The baby may not know that it is being aborted but God does. He gave life to that innocent human being and some doctor and woman are saying "you are wrong God, I am not meant to have this baby so I am going to kill it".
> 
> Now, if you don't believe in God and His higher power then we have nothing to discuss because our beliefs come from two completely places and both of our arguments are falling on deaf ears.
> 
> Thanks for the thought provoking discussion. Makes ya think.



Rape is God's will now... that is one fucked up God


----------



## SYN (Jun 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> OH...I see.....Women should be forced to carry disfigured incestuous rape babies because it's widely believed that there is an invisible man in the sky.
> 
> Let me ask you this, and I'm being serious here now, I want to know what you think.  Should cancer patients not be allowed to receive treatment, or pain medication because it is 'gods will' that they die a horrible death?  Should a child born with no asshole be left like that until it's guts explode  and it suffers while it dies, because it was 'gods will' that he be born with no sphincter?
> And wouldn't making abortion illegal be stripping women of their free will?  A right that the bible clearly states was given to us by god himself.  God put us on this earth and gave us a basic set of rules to live by, and *free will* so we could decide for *ourselves* what we wanted to do with our lives. He didn't give us *free will* so that somebody else could use their belief system to make all of our choices for us.
> ...



ring all the statistics that show just how bad an idea making abortion illegal would be doesn't make you look like somebody who has any regard for human life, and certainly not the quality of it. Blindly following the pro-life movement or whatever you want to call it without doing any real research of your own (and from the 'facts' you state in your posts you obviously haven't) and without thinking of the consequences it could have on the general well-being of the human race just makes you look like a heartless and irresponsible human being.  

Wake up and realize that you are in America, what's supposed to be the land of the free, not a place where everybody's life can be dictated by your personal belief system, and so far that is all you have presented in your side of the debate; a bunch of religious mumbo jumbo about 'gods will' and forcing your beliefs down someone elses birth canal, and not one bit of common sense or fact.  

In America, we have the death penalty.  We have this thing called self defense where if somebody breaks into your house and tries to kill you, you can shoot them.  We have this law that says if you're being ganged up on by 10 guys even if they're unarmed, you have the right to use lethal force.  As Americans we have already decided that the termination of human life is sometimes necessary for the good and safety of man.  To make sure that our future children are in a safe, healthy, loving environment, not a place where 7th graders are reaming out their uterus with a coat hanger. 

Your argument is self contradictory, and pretty much invalid unless you're holding out on some recording of god himself telling me abortion is horrible and needs to be stopped.  So unless you back up your side with some _real_ facts and not some shit you were fed in church or by a fake shock video on youtube, GTFO.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Me thinks SYN may of murdered a few fetuses in her teen years



She ate them.  They are a delicacy.


----------



## SYN (Jun 22, 2010)

suprfast said:


> She ate them.  They are a delicacy.



I ate my twin when I was in the womb.  Little bastard tasted like chicken tenders.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 22, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Me thinks SYN may of murdered a few fetuses in her teen years



then you didn't read the thread. she clearly stated it's not the choice SHE would make but supports people making this decision for themselves.



SYN said:


> An abortion is a choice that I would never make for myself, even if it  was a baby made from rape, but I still believe it is an option that  should be available to those who don't feel the same way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> I ate my twin when I was in the womb.  Little bastard tasted like chicken tenders.



when you were born i heard the dr say there were two "membranes" and he looked really puzzled. i'm not positive there was actually ever another baby in there with you.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> Your argument is self contradictory, and pretty much invalid unless you're holding out on some recording of god himself telling me abortion is horrible and needs to be stopped.


Religious retort: It's called the Bible....pshaw


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

suprfast said:


> She ate them.  They are a delicacy.



sadly there is such thing as eating fetuses. google fetus soup or search on snopes.

up to you to decide if these are valid i don't know many places say yes many no. doesn't seem too far a stretch. placenta eating is real and too common to not wonder about the rest.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> sadly there is such thing as eating fetuses. google fetus soup or search on snopes.



ewww, ill pass.  not enough meat on the bones yet.


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sarah Palin SUCKS!


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 23, 2010)

SYN said:


> ring all the statistics that show just how bad an idea making abortion illegal would be doesn't make you look like somebody who has any regard for human life, and certainly not the quality of it. Blindly following the pro-life movement or whatever you want to call it without doing any real research of your own (and from the 'facts' you state in your posts you obviously haven't) and without thinking of the consequences it could have on the general well-being of the human race just makes you look like a heartless and irresponsible human being.
> 
> Wake up and realize that you are in America, what's supposed to be the land of the free, not a place where everybody's life can be dictated by your personal belief system, and so far that is all you have presented in your side of the debate; a bunch of religious mumbo jumbo about 'gods will' and forcing your beliefs down someone elses birth canal, and not one bit of common sense or fact.
> 
> ...


 
I can't help but laugh at your comparing killing of another man in self defense and the killing of an innocent child in the womb. Men kill other men because of the choices they make to commit crime. A baby has made no choices that deserve death. I know, I know, You will say what about the mothers choice and what about free will. I guess by your logic, it should be lawful for me to go out and kill anyone I deem a threat to society and anyone I think doesn't want to be in this world because of a birth defect or sickness/disease. I mean someone forced them to be born so I should have the *free will* to kill them and help them out. 

Every human being has the right to life, even a baby. Every human being DOES NOT have the right to being comfortable their whole life or never having to deal with difficult times. I don't have to right to take another human beings life so that my life may be more comfortable. Otherwise, we would have way more murders than we do now. 

Are doctors right 100% of the time? NOPE  Just cause a doctor says the baby MIGHT be deformed or the mother MIGHT die having the child doesnt mean that it is absolutely going to happen. 

Your logic is so laughable. I will come back to this thread and read your posts whenever I am having a bad day. Very comedic material.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> Your logic is so laughable. I will come back to this thread and read your posts whenever I am having a bad day. Very comedic material.




No your Logic isn't even Logical, it's emotion....on my Planet we terminate lives before they gain the CNS just as yours does and it is the logical thing to do.  Many of these children are not wanted, many will end up in broken homes or non-traditional families.  Which by the way is the reason your kind says gay couples shouldn't adopt, because they will end up that way.  You want all those women not to abort but if a gay couple wants to adopt one it's "Oh Helll NOOO!"  But I digress, the logical way of controlling the Population explosion is to allow abortions....Spock out...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> blah blah boo hoo blah



weird how easy it is for some people to ignore that the foster care  system is *horrendously* failing the scant *half a million* kids it tries to  provide for already and what *adding over twice that every year* would mean. don't forget either that those kids will start having  babies in their teens... 

it's so bad now these kids are killing themselves and the statistics  aren't even telling you how many try and fail. so yea burden a failing  system even more that's _logical_ and not just emotions run amok. it's logical to ignore science too... it's bullshit that a doctor doesn't know when babies have serious deformities and health issues now. 

it's *logical* crybabies like you that saddle society with the health care bill of people who don't even know they just shit themselves and can't do anything but go *"AAARRRRRRGGHHHHARRRRRAHHHHHHH vlupr oh pargrar" *all day for the 20 or so years they survive. i'm sure you volunteer your time to help give them more rewarding life experiences, like a fresh diaper.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 23, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


> *I can't help but laugh at your comparing killing of another man in self defense and the killing of an innocent child in the womb. *Men kill other men because of the choices they make to commit crime. A baby has made no choices that deserve death. I know, I know, You will say what about the mothers choice and what about free will. I guess by your logic, it should be lawful for me to go out and kill anyone I deem a threat to society and anyone I think doesn't want to be in this world because of a birth defect or sickness/disease. I mean someone forced them to be born so I should have the *free will* to kill them and help them out.
> 
> Every human being has the right to life, even a baby. Every human being DOES NOT have the right to being comfortable their whole life or never having to deal with difficult times. I don't have to right to take another human beings life so that my life may be more comfortable. Otherwise, we would have way more murders than we do now.
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight.  You are one of the people that claim any abortion is incorrect.  Yet there are some people that would agree except for times when a mother birthing would result in death to her(possibly the fetus).  In this specific instance the fetus would not be innocent as it would cause death to the mother.  Round and round, round and round.  We can rebuttal everything you say, and you can do that same to pro fetus killers.  


While comparing a beating heart to something material is not something that should be done, it is something that is done.  People like Ms. whore plain palin want the government out of their lives in telling them what they can do with their money, but are quick to ask the government to stop all "killing" of fetuses.  Again, this is irrational and contradictory.  I want you to control this, but not this or this or this.  Wait, this affects me so don't control this.  I want gun rights to kill what I want, but I want experts in their fields to be limited on disposing of a fetus.  Then we get into the debate of what life is worth more.  There is no stopping the debate especially when people will argue the strangest things.

Would pro lifers be against a lesbian couple birthing a child for a gay couple if the gay couple donated the sperm to the lesbians?


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 23, 2010)

We need a new breed of politician that is fiscal conservative, believes in small government but will also stay out of moral and religious issues and let us decide what is good for us.

I don't want my money to be spent by the liberal nuts bailing out GM and raising taxes but I also don't want the conservatives to tell me how to live my life.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 23, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> We need a new breed of politician that is fiscal conservative, believes in small government but will also stay out of moral and religious issues and let us decide what is good for us.
> 
> I don't want my money to be spent by the liberal nuts bailing out GM and raising taxes but I also don't want the conservatives to tell me how to live my life.



And to think people from opposite sides can't agree.  I agree with you.  I think politicians are all crap.  Their main goal after getting elected is to get reelected.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2010)

Kid's should come with an 18 year Lemon Law Warranty, if they haven't begun to make progress by then abort and start over.....


----------



## SYN (Jun 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> when you were born i heard the dr say there were two "membranes" and he looked really puzzled. i'm not positive there was actually ever another baby in there with you.



That's because I did a good job getting rid of the evidence.  




Tryinhard said:


> I can't help but laugh at your comparing killing of another man in self defense and the killing of an innocent child in the womb. Men kill other men because of the choices they make to commit crime. A baby has made no choices that deserve death. I know, I know, You will say what about the mothers choice and what about free will. *I guess by your logic, it should be lawful for me to go out and kill anyone I deem a threat to society and anyone I think doesn't want to be in this world because of a birth defect or sickness/disease. I mean someone forced them to be born so I should have the free will to kill them and help them out. *
> 
> Every human being has the right to life, even a baby. Every human being DOES NOT have the right to being comfortable their whole life or never having to deal with difficult times. I don't have to right to take another human beings life so that my life may be more comfortable. Otherwise, we would have way more murders than we do now.
> 
> ...



"Difficult times" and being *FORCED* to push an 8 pound baby out of hole the size of a bean aren't quite the same thing.  Go ask your girlfriend to put her fist in your ass and and then squeeze really hard while shes pushing it in there and tell me you'd describe it as 'a difficult time'.   
And what you're describing in your little "free will to murder" retort....HELLO...The justice system has already been doing this for a very long time.  Go down to the police station, take that little police man test, and after a few years maybe you'll be high enough up in the department to fry some murdering scum.  

 Seriously dude, just stop because the further you go into this the more irrational you look.  



			
				TryintooHard said:
			
		

> I also believe that He is in control and that if a woman gets pregnant for any reason, that it was God's will. *If He didn't want it to happen then it wouldn't happen.*



If this is your best defense in the matter than you obviously didn't think it through very far, because if this is what you believe, then by your very own logic it is Gods will that a woman is not forced to carry a sick child to term.  Cause if God didn't want abortions to happen then they wouldn't right?  

Doctors may not be right 100% of the time but any half intelligent person is aware of the improvements that have been made in ultrasound technology in recent years, and with the image quality that is available now-a-days any doctor who can't look at a screen and tell whether or not a baby has 5 extra legs growing out of it's rib cage shouldn't be practicing medicine.  Plus there's this thing called prenatal care (if you were a woman you wouldn't be so oblivious to it) where special doctors can preform an array of very specific and accurate tests to check for problems with the baby.  I would rather a woman be able to get an abortion, than be forced to birth a child she knows has Down Syndrome, or another child attached to it via the brain stem.  And if what you say about Gods will is true then I guess God would like it that way too.   I WIN






YouTube Video










Killing sick young is part of nature. 






YouTube Video










So is adoption. These two concepts exist in nature every day side by side, and when you get down to it man is nothing more than a literate mammal. Deal with it.  My argument isn't falling on deaf ears. Just stupid ones.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Kid's should come with an 18 year Lemon Law Warranty, if they haven't begun to make progress by then abort and start over.....



No kidding.  Im digging this one.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2010)

SYN said:


> So is adoption. These two concepts exist in nature every day side by side, and when you get down to it man is nothing more than a literate mammal. Deal with it.  My argument isn't falling on deaf ears. Just stupid ones.  *WORD!*


No according to the bible and people who abuse animals, we are the chosen beasts to sit at the right hand of god, the rest of the animals on Earth were just put here for our amusement and for food....I hate people who think they are above being animals, bull fucking shit given the right amount of pressure almost any human will snap like a pitbull....I've seen scrawny nerds get pissed off and go savage. 

I spend a lot of time with my dogs and they each have a personality just like any human I have known, they can be devious as any human.  One time I gave them treats to chew on and my shy pup Zeus saw that his brother had a larger treat than him so while his brother was busy thanking me for the treat Zeus ran over quietly laid his treat down and grabbed the larger one...


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 23, 2010)

SYN said:


> Go ask your girlfriend to put her fist in your ass and and then squeeze really hard while shes pushing it in there and tell me you'd describe it as 'a difficult time'.



Some people call that foreplay


----------



## SYN (Jun 23, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> Some people call that foreplay



Those people probably should have been aborted.  



maniclion said:


> ..I hate people who think they are above being animals, bull fucking shit given the right amount of pressure almost any human will snap like a pitbull....I've seen scrawny nerds get pissed off and go savage.



+1 






YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Jun 23, 2010)

YouTube Video









 

I love how the little boy's like checking the other kids pulse lol.


----------



## SYN (Jun 23, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Jun 23, 2010)

YouTube Video











That bus drivers probably acted like that before, and that kid had e-fucking-nough


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> No your Logic isn't even Logical, it's emotion....on my Planet we terminate lives before they gain the CNS just as yours does and it is the logical thing to do. Many of these children are not wanted, many will end up in broken homes or non-traditional families. Which by the way is the reason your kind says gay couples shouldn't adopt, because they will end up that way. You want all those women not to abort but if a gay couple wants to adopt one it's "Oh Helll NOOO!" But I digress, the logical way of controlling the Population explosion is to allow abortions....Spock out...


 love the picture


----------



## SYN (Jun 24, 2010)

YouTube Video











This woman just needs to die.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2010)

we should test AKIRA's wolf or man debate on her.


----------



## SYN (Jun 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> we should test AKIRA's wolf or man debate on her.



fuqin rite


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

SYN said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, this is pretty stupid.   Amidst the filth you spew, your argument is revolving around the natural process of nature... abortion being necessary.. arborting handicapped babies... lion's eating their wounded cubs... all natural.

which you follow up with an argument that sarah palin should die because she's a hunter.  In case you forgot, humans are historically carnivorous.  we are NATURAL hunters. We kill innocent animals & consume them.  It's not pretty, but it's natural.

pick a side.

Also, your mom's argument was population control is a benefit of abortion.  Sarah palin instituted the wolves reward as population control.  So if I understand it correctly, it's ok to kill humans to control population, but not animals.... 

pick a side.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> ok, this is pretty stupid.   Amidst the filth you spew, your argument is revolving around the natural process of nature... abortion being necessary.. arborting handicapped babies... lion's eating their wounded cubs... all natural.
> 
> which you follow up with an argument that sarah palin should die because she's a hunter.  In case you forgot, humans are historically carnivorous.  we are NATURAL hunters. We kill innocent animals & consume them.  It's not pretty, but it's natural.
> 
> ...



Tesla used the nature stuff because someone said we should let "nature" take it's course rather than abort. and we are all for animal population control to keep herds and animals healthy and in check. if a hunting season is called for to control numbers it should be done in a way that is a little more sporting than shooting fish in a barrel. the aerial slaughter is shameful as is the illegal slaughter of helpless pups pulled from their den. 

btw Tesla hunts partridge herself but said she'd have to be pretty hungry to shoot a deer. 

and my argument was not to population control but quality of life.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> Also, your mom's argument was population control is a benefit of abortion.  Sarah palin instituted the wolves reward as population control.  So if I understand it correctly, it's ok to kill humans to control population, but not animals....



Exactly.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> ok, this is pretty stupid.   Amidst the filth you spew, your argument is revolving around the natural process of nature... abortion being necessary.. arborting handicapped babies... lion's eating their wounded cubs... all natural.
> 
> which you follow up with an argument that sarah palin should die because she's a hunter.  In case you forgot, humans are historically carnivorous.  we are NATURAL hunters. We kill innocent animals & consume them.  It's not pretty, but it's natural.
> 
> ...



Human's are not Carnivors. Humans are Omnivores.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> and my argument was not to population control but quality of life.



Fine, quality of life.  Then by your reasoning we should kill the wolves now so they can't mature & have more wolves that will just be slaughtered by the horrible humans.

Wolves are being shot.. I agree it's hard to see.  But babies are being ripped out with a claw.  Put it into perspective.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> Also, your mom's argument was population control is a benefit of abortion.  Sarah palin instituted the wolves reward as population control.  So if I understand it correctly, it's ok to kill humans to control population, but not animals....
> 
> pick a side.



This is horseshit and you know it. A full grown wolf is a sentient creature. A 3 week old fertilized human egg is a puddle of goo with no neurological functions whatsoever.

The two can't be compared.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> Fine, quality of life.  Then by your reasoning we should kill the wolves now so they can't mature & have more wolves that will just be slaughtered by the horrible humans.
> 
> Wolves are being shot.. I agree it's hard to see.  But babies are being ripped out with a claw.  Put it into perspective.



Slippery slope.  

Animals usually live better lives when hunted then being raised and slaughtered in a slaughter house.  I say usually because being shot with an assault rifle from a helicopter could allow an animal to suffer for quite some time before finally being put down.  

BTW, check out a real abortion procedure.  No doctor is "RIPPING OUT" any fetuses.  Yes, they are removing them but you are attempting to sound biased(as am I) by giving support to your argument before you make a statement.  If asked to a regular citizen about RIPPING OUT babies from a mother or terminating a fetus(both are the same) answers would differ greatly because of the original wording.  

There is population control and killing of innocent animals.  Then, there is lunch.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

KelJu said:


> This is horseshit and you know it. A full grown wolf is a sentient creature. A 3 week old fertilized human egg is a puddle of goo with no neurological functions whatsoever.
> 
> The two can't be compared.



You said the abortion debate sucks and you just brought up one of the biggest points of contention.  I'm not getting into that debate.  I respect your opinion, respect mine by not calling it horseshit.


----------



## SYN (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> ok, this is pretty stupid.   Amidst the filth you spew, your argument is revolving around the natural process of nature... abortion being necessary.. arborting handicapped babies... lion's eating their wounded cubs... all natural.
> 
> which you follow up with an argument that sarah palin should die because she's a hunter.  In case you forgot, humans are historically carnivorous.  we are NATURAL hunters. We kill innocent animals & consume them.  It's not pretty, but it's natural.
> 
> ...




That is not hunting.  Hunting is when you get all dressed to match your surroundings, mask your sent, and then spend hours walking trough the woods, trying to track an animal in hopes of making a kill shot so that you can put some meat on your table.  Climbing into a helicopter and shooting down a black animal in a sea of white is not hunting, it's mindless slaughter.  

The reasoning behind the wolf killing program is to kill wolves and bears so that there are more game for people to shoot.  They claim that the wolves are completely responsible for the declining numbers in game animals, and not their over hunting, poaching, or lack of hunting reinforcement.  Another reason they've given for aerial wolf hunts is that wolves started venturing into neighborhoods in search of food because there isn't much left in the wild.  
Instead of getting some chain link fence and gating their communities from unwanted intrusions of wildlife, or starting farms to breed more game animals so that there's plenty for the wolves _and_ the humans to hunt, or even just having an open ended hunting season where local hunters have to buy a license and every hunter has a limit on how many animals they can shoot, until the numbers of the wolf population were brought back down to a manageable/healthy level they decided to just climb in a helicopter and gun them down because they were too lazy to come up with a better solution.

I am all for the conservation of wildlife, and if that means population control by means of respectful hunting so be it, but slaughtering hundreds of healthy and happy animals that have committed no other crime than eating the moose you wanted on your wall is not hunting. I didn't see any of the wolves in the videos I watched being dropped with one shot. They suffered before they died.  A fetus being aborted dies instantly with no knowledge of what's happening.  A child being beaten to death or drowned by a woman who got drunk or high on crack and mad because that baby is her fathers baby, doesn't.



busyLivin said:


> Fine, quality of life.  Then by your reasoning we should kill the wolves now so they can't mature & have more wolves that will just be slaughtered by the horrible humans.
> 
> Wolves are being shot.. I agree it's hard to see.  But babies are being ripped out with a claw.  Put it into perspective.



You have a screwed up perspective if that's what you think an abortion is.  

There are 'medical abortions' that can only be done during the first nine weeks where they give the woman Mifepristone (Mifeprex), to block progesterone. Without progesterone the lining of the uterus will thin and the pregnancy will end. 

Then there are 'Surgical abortions' Where the doctor removes the lining of the womb, by manual vacuum aspiration and can only be carried out during the first ten weeks of pregnancy. The doctor injects the cervix with a numbing agent, the cervix is then stretched open with a dilator and a tube is inserted. The uterus is emptied through this tube. 

No big scary claws anywhere.  

This is what a baby looks like at 10 weeks.  






80% of abortions occur at week 10 or sooner, when your baby is just a little squishy glob of meat.  Before it's organs are complete and working, and before it even has any neurological connection between it's brain and the rest of it's body.

http://www.priestsforlife.org/resources/abortionimages/index.htm

The images you see on sites like this are often fake or something else entirely that some guy with a white collar claims is a a photo of an aborted fetus.  I've seen these so called aborted fetuses, in art galleries, stories about miscarriage, and premature birth.   Some of them are sculptures, some of them are babies who just died inside their mother and had to be removed, and some of them are just babies that were born way sooner than they were supposed to. But some religious nut decided to say "If I show these horrible images and tell people it's an aborted baby, they will become sympathetic to my cause" and everybody cries.  

This is what a real aborted fetus looks like.





It's not as gruesome as father jakov wants you to believe.  

With every anti-gay, anti-abortion, anti-contraceptive celibacy movements I see founded by various religious groups not to mention those people that have 19 kids and counting, the more I think it is just their big ploy to outnumber the rest of us who don't want to take part in their psycho-babel and take over the world.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

DOMS, try reading the post preceding yours. 

we are all for animal population control to keep herds and animals  healthy and in check. if a hunting season is called for to control  numbers it should be done in a way that is a little more sporting than  shooting fish in a barrel. the aerial slaughter is shameful as is the  illegal slaughter of helpless pups pulled from their den. 

and busyLivin, "Fine, quality of life.  Then by your reasoning we should kill the wolves  now so they can't mature & have more wolves that will just be  slaughtered by the horrible humans."

 wtf was that? you're getting wayyy out on a limb. that was just ridiculous.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> You said the abortion debate sucks and you just brought up one of the biggest points of contention.  I'm not getting into that debate.  I respect your opinion, respect mine by not calling it horseshit.



Your not arguing an opinion. You are twisting the points little wing made into absurdity. 

And like a sore tooth you can't stop rubbing your tongue against, I keep looking at this thread.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 25, 2010)

Speaking of the whore.  She is speaking at our CSU today and the school was shut down and blocked all the way around to prevent anyone on campus.  I know this is off topic, but there is zero admittance to the campus that I spend thousands of dollars on a year as a student.  I cannot use any of the resources that I paid for.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Your not arguing an opinion. You are twisting the points little wing made into absurdity.



One of us isn't keeping up.  The opinion I asked respect for was that life began at conception.  You called it bullshit.

I have nothing against little wing.   My feelings on abortion aren't a secret, and her argument is inconsistent.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> and busyLivin, "Fine, quality of life.  Then by your reasoning we should kill the wolves  now so they can't mature & have more wolves that will just be  slaughtered by the horrible humans."
> 
> wtf was that? you're getting wayyy out on a limb. that was just ridiculous.



How's that?  I'm using your logic.

You just said that abortion is acceptable because the quality of life for the 40 million killed would be so bad, that many would rather be dead.

I just said the wolves are going to grow up to be hunted, be in agonizing pain... basically having a terrible quality of life.. we might as well put them down early, too.

How's that a stretch, or even a deviation?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Speaking of the whore.  She is speaking at our CSU today and the school was shut down and blocked all the way around to prevent anyone on campus.  I know this is off topic, but there is zero admittance to the campus that I spend thousands of dollars on a year as a student.  I cannot use any of the resources that I paid for.



Wah.. She's bringing in a shit-ton of money for your school (the whole idea of having her speak).  Deal with it for one day.

You really don't have any allowance for the security around her? She's polarizing, and whether you agree with her or not, she needs extra security.

Besides Obama, I can't think of anyone else who would need more.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

Federal Judge Blocks Alaska's Wolf-Kill Plan - CBS News


Caribou are an important subsistence food for people living on the  island in the Aleutian chain in southwest Alaska, but herd numbers have  dwindled from more than 1,200 in 2002 to about 400 now.

clearly something needs to be done but it seems killing wolves has not helped. maybbeeee _men_ are eating too many caribou? they want to kill 7 wolves. how many friggin caribou can 7 wolves eat in a year? usually when a man hunts he takes a whole animal for himself 7 hunters of the human variety 7 dead prey. a wolf pack shares 1. 

maybe we need a bounty on men.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

For the record, I'm not a Palin fan anymore.  She doesn't seem to have an original thought in her head.  She's a conservative PR person, nothing more.  She holds no office, yet so many people are so threatened by her.  It would be funny if it wasn't pathetic.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> One of us isn't keeping up.  The opinion I asked respect for was that life began at conception.  You called it bullshit.
> 
> I have nothing against little wing.   My feelings on abortion aren't a secret, and her argument is inconsistent.



my argument is not inconsistent and you are twisting things into absurdity. there is a difference between a living breathing wolf and a gelatinous mass of nothing. 

do you know *most* fertilized human eggs are naturally aborted by God's design. they do not even implant. eggs are fertilized when they are free floating and only implant under perfect uterine conditions. so i guess God really doesn't give a shit if this LIFE gets expelled as waste material. in the 6 to 8 days after fertilization before this LIFE actually becomes attached to the mother MOST are flushed out of the body with female secretions or menstrual flow, unceremoniously and unnoticed BY NATURE not man. by your *logic* God is an abortionist.

http://reason.com/archives/2004/12/22/is-heaven-populated-chiefly-by

What are we to think about the fact that Nature (and for believers, Nature's God) profligately creates and destroys human embryos? J*ohn Opitz, a professor of pediatrics, human genetics, and obstetrics and gynecology at the University of Utah, testified before the President's Council on Bioethics that between 60 and 80 percent of all naturally conceived embryos are simply flushed out in women's normal menstrual flows unnoticed.* This is not miscarriage we're talking about. The women and their husbands or partners never even know that conception has taken place; the embryos disappear from their wombs in their menstrual flows.* In fact, according to Opitz, embryologists estimate that the rate of natural loss for embryos that have developed for seven days or more is 60 percent. The total rate of natural loss of human embryos increases to at least 80 percent if one counts from the moment of conception.* About half of the embryos lost are abnormal, but half are not, and had they implanted they would probably have developed into healthy babies.


----------



## suprfast (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> Wah.. She's bringing in a shit-ton of money for your school (the whole idea of having her speak).  Deal with it for one day.
> 
> You really don't have any allowance for the security around her? She's polarizing, and whether you agree with her or not, she needs extra security.
> 
> Besides Obama, I can't think of anyone else who would need more.



Yes being in Chicago makes you an expert in my school.  

Your first statement has been found FALSE.  Eve Hightower is the PR for CSU Stanislaus and documentation she released  said money for this event will not be used towards scholarships.  This is the exact opposite of what the foundation of the school said she was coming for.

Second, it is not ONE DAY.  This is the 50th anniversary celebration of education at our school.  Not exactly the speaker you want since she doesn't support higher education.  

Lastly, no one says she cannot speak at CSU Stan.  We have however said she is the wrong speaker for the event.  She is more than welcome to speak tomorrow, the day after, the month after, the year after.  She should not be speaking at an event the doesn't coincide with her own values.  

Your quick google skills left you with yet another argument filled with misinformation.

I guess I am not done.  I can think of a lot of people that would need more security than palin.  She is a "movie star" now.  I never have seen a campus locked up or an event caged for Brad Pitt or Tom Hanks.   I have seen less security measures at former presidents book signings.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Yes being in Chicago makes you an expert in my school.
> 
> Your first statement has been found FALSE.  Eve Hightower is the PR for CSU Stanislaus and documentation she released  said money for this event will not be used towards scholarships.  This is the exact opposite of what the foundation of the school said she was coming for.
> 
> ...



I don't even know where to begin, so I think I'll just pass


----------



## suprfast (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> I don't even know where to begin, so I think I'll just pass



Was this too simple yet over your head.  Seems to be very common with your arguments on this thread.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Yes being in Chicago makes you an expert in my school.


I need to be an expert on your school to know speakers bring in money?



suprfast said:


> Your first statement has been found FALSE.  Eve Hightower is the PR for CSU Stanislaus and documentation she released  said money for this event will not be used towards scholarships.  This is the exact opposite of what the foundation of the school said she was coming for.



Maybe it's not going for scholarships, but the school is making a ton of money, which is why Palin can charge so much to speak.



suprfast said:


> Your quick google skills left you with yet another argument filled with misinformation.



What would I have needed to google? 




suprfast said:


> I guess I am not done.  I can think of a lot of people that would need more security than palin.  She is a "movie star" now.  I never have seen a campus locked up or an event caged for Brad Pitt or Tom Hanks.   I have seen less security measures at former presidents book signings.



Not really seeing what you're saying here, but Palin needs a lot of security, much more that the likes of Brad Pitt or Tom Hanks.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Was this too simple yet over your head.  Seems to be very common with your arguments on this thread.



I definitely wasn't connecting with what you said, so maybe it was over my head, but I gave it a shot anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

http://reason.com/archives/2004/12/2...ted-chiefly-by

What are we to think about the fact that Nature (and for believers,  Nature's God) profligately creates and destroys human embryos? J*ohn  Opitz, a professor of pediatrics, human genetics, and obstetrics and  gynecology at the University of Utah, testified before the President's  Council on Bioethics that between 60 and 80 percent of all naturally conceived embryos  are simply flushed out in women's normal menstrual flows unnoticed.*  This is not miscarriage we're talking about. The women and their  husbands or partners never even know that conception has taken place;  the embryos disappear from their wombs in their menstrual flows.* In  fact, according to Opitz, embryologists estimate that the rate of  natural loss for embryos that have developed for seven days or more is  60 percent. The total rate of natural loss of human embryos increases to  at least 80 percent if one counts from the moment of conception.*  About half of the embryos lost are abnormal, but half are not, and had  they implanted they would probably have developed into healthy babies.



*most* fertilized human eggs are naturally aborted by God's design.  they do not even implant. eggs are fertilized when they are free  floating and only implant under perfect uterine conditions. so i guess  God really doesn't give a shit if this LIFE gets expelled as waste  material. in the 6 to 8 days after fertilization before this LIFE  actually becomes attached to the mother MOST are flushed out of the body  with female secretions or menstrual flow, unceremoniously and unnoticed  BY NATURE not man. by your *logic* God is an abortionist.

cricket... cricket....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

SYN said:


> This is what a real aborted fetus looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's still sad. if i were god i would give you a perfect world. every child would be wanted and be born into a loving home.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> http://reason.com/archives/2004/12/2...ted-chiefly-by
> 
> What are we to think about the fact that Nature (and for believers,  Nature's God) profligately creates and destroys human embryos? J*ohn  Opitz, a professor of pediatrics, human genetics, and obstetrics and  gynecology at the University of Utah, testified before the President's  Council on Bioethics that between 60 and 80 percent of all naturally conceived embryos  are simply flushed out in women's normal menstrual flows unnoticed.*  This is not miscarriage we're talking about. The women and their  husbands or partners never even know that conception has taken place;  the embryos disappear from their wombs in their menstrual flows.* In  fact, according to Opitz, embryologists estimate that the rate of  natural loss for embryos that have developed for seven days or more is  60 percent. The total rate of natural loss of human embryos increases to  at least 80 percent if one counts from the moment of conception.*  About half of the embryos lost are abnormal, but half are not, and had  they implanted they would probably have developed into healthy babies.
> 
> ...



Is this somehow supposed to justify abortion?  People die of natural causes everyday, but one person killing another is still murder.

btw...I hope you don't feel I'm attacking you.. I'm attacking your arguments.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> Is this somehow supposed to justify abortion?  People die of natural causes everyday, but one person killing another is still murder.
> 
> btw...I hope you don't feel I'm attacking you.. I'm attacking your arguments.



i know and i think you have a really good heart. too much of the world doesn't and i think it's a softer death to be returned to God before you suffer at the hands of a parent who didn't want you or a society with no place for you but a hellish existence where many kids just want to die or go from a loveless childhood to the streets then prison. 

i'm not trying to justify abortion i'm justifying it being legal. i see it as the lesser of two evils. i do not believe an aborted baby suffers, i believe a child existing in a life with no love suffers greatly and that to add millions of kids to the foster care system would make it a colder more damaging place than it is now.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 25, 2010)

Every time you anti-abortionists spill your seed into nothingness your wasting the potential for life....stop masturbating, only time you can orgasm is while trying to conceive otherwise you're killing a baby that could have been....


----------



## SYN (Jun 25, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> How's that?  I'm using your logic.
> 
> You just said that abortion is acceptable because the quality of life for the 40 million killed would be so bad, that many would rather be dead.
> 
> ...



When an animal is killed by a hunter it usually dies instantly.  It is a little harder to make an accurate kill shot when you are bobbing around in the air.   

It is a complete stretch of what both I and LW said because both of us clearly stated that we support the control of animal populations by means of hunting and fishing.  What's going on in Alaska is _NOT_ hunting.  It's people cheating at what is supposed to be a fair challenge. 



suprfast said:


> Speaking of the whore.  She is speaking at our CSU today and the school was shut down and blocked all the way around to prevent anyone on campus.  I know this is off topic, but there is zero admittance to the campus that I spend thousands of dollars on a year as a student.  I cannot use any of the resources that I paid for.



Sue her for impeding your education.  I'm not surprised that they had it blocked off like that though, I imagine there are a lot of people that would like to have her severed forearm on a platter.



suprfast said:


> Was this too simple yet over your head.  Seems to be very common with your arguments on this thread.



TryingHard did the same thing before walking out with his tail between his legs.  All it shows is that they have no proof, no scientific data, and no real rebuttal other than 'gods will'. And when that gets turned back in their face they really don't have much else left to say.



busyLivin said:


> btw...I hope you don't feel I'm attacking you.. I'm attacking your arguments.



No harm no foul. This is a debate not a gun fight.  All arguments are open to harassment. 



maniclion said:


> Every time you anti-abortionists spill your seed into nothingness your wasting the potential for life....stop masturbating, only time you can orgasm is while trying to conceive otherwise you're killing a baby that could have been....



I'm going to start reping posts I don't give a shit about so I'll stop getting that stupid message every time I try to give you points. 








YouTube Video









 Sorry for the shit quality, but...All the complications? Her mothers body was trying to kill it off _*NATURALLY*_, because it was deformed and unhealthy.  And a bunch of doctors helped keep her alive because hey, all the surgeries that kid will probably need will put_ their_ kids through collage, and her mother decided she would rather birth a child that is going to grow up being miserably alienated from society, than deal with the pain of losing a child.  





YouTube Video










Sounds like she's really enjoying that meal...Would this girls life be so much worse if she'd been aborted?  
I think it is much more noble for a woman to put her emotions of grief aside and spare an innocent child from a world where people shun others for their deformities or limited mental capabilities.  I also think it is more noble for a woman to bear her rapists child; to look at her situation and say "It was horrific and brutal, and the worst day of my life, but it blessed me with this beautiful child" 
But I can understand not wanting to do either.  

For the record, I don't know how well aware the general population is of it (it has been banned and rightfully so) but there used to be a type of abortion called a 'partial birth abortion' that could be done up to the 9 month mark, where they actually induce labor, and partially deliver the baby.  While it's head is still inside they would take surgical scissors and basically jam them up into the base of the babies skull, then use the scissors to open the hole and use a vacuum to suck out the babies brains.   This is disgusting and fucking inhumane, and I'm glad that it has been outlawed. If it's most of the way out there is no point in killing it.  

Unless it comes out looking like one of these freak babies:


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

jfc


----------



## SYN (Jun 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> jfc



Just fucking came??? You are sick!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

lol, NO. jesus FUCKING christ!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2010)

i don't think a loving mother would love an imperfect child any less. i just don't. a parent's love can make you crazy, you will hang on no matter what... i think though if i KNEW my child would be born to endure surgery after surgery after surgery or i could decide to never let her know pain like that it would be a hard choice.


----------

